

Today's 2012 DA14 Asteroid flyby Images - madmaze
http://arae.iaa.es/~jtello/h/2012DA14/2012DA14-BOOTES4-201302152145.gif

======
madmaze
Higher speed mirror:
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/378267/2012DA14-BOOTES4-20130215214...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/378267/2012DA14-BOOTES4-201302152145.gif)

Thanks to the Spanish-Chinese BOOTES-4 robotic observatory

